# Buchanan Tool and Die



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I put the final touches on my latest building and decided to go ahead and put it outside.

It is 24" x 18" and has a removable roof for storage of rolling stock. 



Before putting it in place, I thought I'd get a nice comparison shot with the Miracle Chair Company, which it replaces.








There's a bit of a size difference!

A shot looking towards Jackson.









I didn't get a chance to prepare the site; it needs some fill.









A look inside. It will hold 6 cars - 3 on each layer.









It certainly fills up the area.


















I'm really pleased with the Piko chimney kit.










A more detailed build log is over here: http://www.largescalecentral.com/LS...87&p=1


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Super nice Bruce! How did you make that smoke stack? It looks conical shaped, like the real ones.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow Bruce, This finished product is awesome. Really excellent. 
Paul


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Another really great building Bruce. You certainly offer many ideas and techniques for other builders. Keeep up the good work and keep them coming.

Doc


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. It's nice to have a larger building there. 

That's the 62016 Piko Brewery Chimney - it definitely has a taper to it. It comes in 4 pieces and glues together easily. Comes with the little building underneath as well.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I am a big fan of how you build buildings, thanks for the many inspirations, great work and detail!!!

Tom H


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice job!! I love the style of panels and pilasters with big industrial windows. Perfect use of the round Grandtline window. Did you leave it out in the snow?


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, that turned out great
You give me hope that
maybe i can do something like
that in the near future.

Fred


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. A fun project, indeed. The round windows are backed by window screen, so they act as my ventilation. 

Richard, all of my buildings stay out all year long. (Including vehicles and people - I don't have any room inside to store them.) 








Luckily, we were spared the major snow last night.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Bruce. Love the image with the dusting of white.....


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 

Very nicely done. great weathering job on the roof. 

Mike


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Bruce 
Great job, as always you have done a very impressive job. Do the plastic sheets have much of longjevity outside? 
Dennis


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice work, Bruce. Questiion: how did you get the brickwork (Precision Plastic sheet, I presume) to go around the corners of the wall bolsters? I've built chimneys and foundation pillars with sheet and it's a chore bending (or breaking) the stuff to go around corners. 

BTW, them dang G-scale building sure do eat up a lot of landscape!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 
I've had some sheets out for 7 years with no sign of problems. The key is to paint them with an outdoor paint. I use the samples that you can get at Home Depot - custom mixed exterior latex for about $4. 

Joe, 
I know what you mean about bending. It wasn't bad around the four corners, but I cheated on the wall bolsters. 








Might be hard to see - I just glued on a sheet with the edges flush and used a Dremel tool to grind out the brick lines on the bolsters. Tedious, but it looks OK and is a lot easier than trying to bend a small piece around that.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Your replacing the Chair Co









I remember when you made that building.









It was a beautiful building Just like the Tool and Die company









Are you going to fix the chair company up ?

JJ


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Bruce, just got done re-reading the old post of the "best smoke unit on the market", and then saw your Buchannon Tool & Die and imagined how awesome your Tool & Die factory would look kicking out that kind of smoke out of your stack. If you get a chance, check out the post it has a link to the Harbor models smoke unit. Just an idea! 

Ed


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
Thanks - it needs a LOT of work, but I do plan to fix it up. It will probably live on another siding.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Bruce Chandler on 13 Jan 2011 08:03 AM 
JJ, 
Thanks - it needs a LOT of work, but I do plan to fix it up. It will probably live on another siding. 













I am glad to hear that


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce, yup, that's how those corners turned out for me, so at one time I tried to fill the holes with that Bondo-like paste, only to learn that it is quite tedious. Next time around, while making foundation posts, I heated the Precision sheet with my wife's hair dryer as I carefully bent it around the sytrene post. Still lots of work, but doable, although requiring patience (not my strong suit). When we get back to the mainland where my train stuff is, I'll post a photo. 

Not that anyone asked (or cares) I used washes of various reds and grays applied ad infinitum to replicate that used brick look. Some times I got lucky and it worked out jes fine. 

Love that new building of yours. But as I said, that is one big mutha! On30, anyone?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Big? 

That's the small one!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I like this roof...it keeps rusting...and looks better and better.


----------

